# пусть vs. да



## Encolpius

Hello, I know what those particles mean, there are two words for that in Czech, too, which are interchangeable. Is there any difference between пусть and да?
Да здравствует свобода!  vs. Пусть здравствует свобода!
Пусть начинает! vs. Да начинает!
Maybe да is more formal and used in some set phrases?
Thanks.


----------



## ekaterina1

They are not interchangeable.
Да здравствует свобода! 
Пусть здравствует свобода!
Пусть начинает! 
Да начинает!


----------



## ekaterina1

Да... requires subject after it. It's like a slogan.
Пусть... is like a wish. It may be a reply to a question.


----------



## Encolpius

So how about this sentence:  Пусть/Да живет твоя бабушка еще 50 лет!


----------



## ekaterina1

Пусть живет твоя бабушка еще 50 лет! 
Да живет твоя бабушка еще 50 лет! odd
Да...can be said at a mass-meeting, demonstration or in a prayer
Пусть is widely used in colloquial speech.


----------



## Vadim K

They are both exclamatory particles and sometimes it does not matter which one of them should be used. But it is not always the case. And unfortunately there are no any special grammatical rules in Russian when and what particle should be used in exclamations.

Да здравствует свобода! 
Пусть здравствует свобода! 
Пусть начинает! 
Да начинает! 

Пусть живет твоя бабушка еще 50 лет! 
Да живет твоя бабушка еще 50 лет! 

*НО*

Пусть всегда будет Солнце! 
Да всегда будет Солнце! 

Да иди ты к черту! 
Пусть иди ты к черту! 

Пусть идет он к черту! 
Да идет он к черту!


----------



## ekaterina1

In what context Пусть здравствует свобода! can be used? It sounds odd


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> In what context Пусть здравствует свобода! can be used? It sounds odd



The phrase "_Пусть здравствует_" does not sound odd to me.

Пусть здравствует великая свобода (С Ума Сошедший) / Стихи.ру

Пусть здравствует и процветает наша Родина! /И. Сталин/ советский плакат


----------



## Encolpius

Vadim K said:


> ... And unfortunately there are no any special grammatical rules in Russian when and what particle should be used in exclamations.



I see. Bad news.


----------



## Rosett

Encolpius said:


> Пусть начинает! vs. Да начинает!
> Maybe да is more formal and used in some set phrases?


Not at all. See below:
"*Да начнётся* первая любовь" readmanga.me › Hatsukoi Hajimemashita › Читать
_*Да начнётся*_ бой|битва
*Да начнётся* веселье!
_*Да начнётся *пир!
Ещё Линукс бесплатный, и это хорошо, ведь так не нужно боятся, что ФСБ вломится к тебе. *ДА НАЧНЁТСЯ ВЕЛИКИЙ СРАЧ*!_
(use perfective aspect.)


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, cool site to practice Russian.


----------



## tacirus

Хоу отметить, что смысл у фраз:
"Да здравствует свобода!"  и "Пусть здравствует свобода!" - разный (причём вторая - это явный поэтизм и лично для меня она тоже звучит странно).

Первая фраза означает: приветствуем свободу.
Вторая может означать: пусть свобода длится долго.

Вообще применение "да"  - это очень эмоциональные, восторженные или очень торжественные высказывания под старину. В обычной речи встречается или в усточивых сочетаниях или как способ показать особую восторженность и зачастую это звучит шуливо или чрезмерно напыщенно, льстиво и тому подобное.
"Пусть" гораздо более нейтрален и вполне нормален в обычной речи.


----------



## Vadim K

tacirus said:


> Вообще применение "да"  - это восторженные и очень торжественные высказывания под старину. В обычной речи встречается или в усточивых сочетаниях или как способ показать особую восторженность и зачастую это звучит шуливо или чрезмерно напыщенно, льстиво и тому подобное.



Мне кажется, что выражение "_Да пошел ты к черту!" _или_ "Да чтоб ты сдох!" _не очень похоже на восторженное, торжественное, чрезмерно напыщенное или льстивое.


----------



## tacirus

Vadim K said:


> Мне кажется, что выражение "_Да пошел ты к черту!" _или_ "Да чтоб ты сдох!" _не очень похоже на восторженное, торжественное, чрезмерно напыщенное или льстивое.



Оба эти выражения очень эмоциональные. Что вполне соответсвует области применения "да".

Я добавил про эмоциональность в предыдущее сообщение.


----------



## Vadim K

tacirus said:


> Оба эти выражения очень эмоциональные. Что вполне соответсвует области применения "да".
> 
> Я добавил про эмоциональность в предыдущее сообщение.



А разве в этом и не состоит сущность всех без исключения восклицательных частиц, чтобы выражать эмоции? И восклицательные частицы "пусть" и "да" в этом тоже не исключение. Восклицательного предложения без эмоций не бывает.


----------



## tacirus

Vadim K said:


> А разве в этом и не состоит сущность всех без исключения восклицательных частиц, чтобы выражать эмоции? И восклицательные частицы "пусть" и "да" в этом тоже не исключение. Восклицательного предложения без эмоций не бывает.



Собственно в этом и есть различие между "да" и "пусть".

"Да" -  действительно частица передающая наши яркие эмоции.

"Пусть" - не имеет такой выраженной окраски. Она скорее нейтральна, хотя и может быть выразительной при соответствующей интонации.


----------



## Vadim K

tacirus said:


> Собственно в этом и есть различие между "да" и "пусть".
> 
> "Да" -  действительно частица передающая наши яркие эмоции.
> 
> "Пусть" - не имеет такой выраженной окраски. Она скорее нейтральна, хотя и может быть выразительной при соответствующей интонации.



_Пусть валит на все четыре стороны!
Пусть земля ему пухом будет!
Пусть всегда будет Солнце!
Пусть тебе будет стыдно!_

Мне кажется, что эти выражения тоже имеют ярко выраженный эмоциональный характер.


----------



## Maroseika

I think two different particles are mixed up here.

*Да - used to express irritation, discontent(colloquial)*:
Да пошел ты к черту!
Да не хочу я никуда идти.
Да сколько раз можно повторять?

*Да = пусть (elevated):*
Да будет свет!
Да будет так.
Да святится имя твое.
Да не угаснет память в наших сердцах.

I like Dahl's definition: да - союз пожелательный, образующий повелительное наклонение при глаголе будущего времени, и в этом значении "да" всегда стоит во главе речи:
Да придет к нам мир и согласие, да низойдет правда!


----------



## tacirus

Vadim K said:


> _Пусть валит на все четыре стороны!
> Пусть земля ему пухом будет!
> Пусть всегда будет Солнце!
> Пусть тебе будет стыдно!_
> 
> Мне кажется, что эти выражения тоже имеют ярко выраженный эмоциональный характер.



Имеют эмоциональную окраску. Тем не менее использование "пусть" здесь имеет чисто грамматическое значение.  Само по себе оно не несёт дополнительной окраски. Эмоциональность возникает главным образом из других слов в предложениях.


----------



## tacirus

В любом случае, как было сказано выше. Совершенно однозначного правила нет. Нужно просто заучивать варианты использования, и, возможно, когда-нибудь человек научится сам понимать, где и что уместно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think two different particles are mixed up here.
> 
> *Да - used to express irritation, discontent(colloquial)*:
> Да пошел ты к черту!
> Да не хочу я никуда идти.
> Да сколько раз можно повторять?
> 
> I like Dahl's definition: да - союз пожелательный, образующий повелительное наклонение при глаголе будущего времени, и в этом значении "да" всегда стоит во главе речи:
> Да придет к нам мир и согласие, да низойдет правда!


"Да пошёл ты ... !" is clearly imperative, and "да + past" doesn't have to be colloquial for that.


----------



## igusarov

What few rules I can figure:

1. "Да" must be placed directly before the verb. Any word (save negation particle) inserted between them would break the pattern. "Пусть" can be placed anywhere before the verb.
"Брат да не поднимет руки на брата".
"Брат пусть не поднимет руки на брата".
"Пусть брат не поднимет руки на брата".

I think that was the problem with "Пусть всегда будет Солнце": word "всегда" between the particle and the verb.

2. "Да" can not be used to express an order or a strong will. "Пусть" works just fine:
"Скажи ему, пусть разведёт костёр".

Expressions like "да пошёл ты к чёрту" are orders, of course. But so is simple "пошёл ты к чёрту" without "да". Hence the role of "да" here is to _intensify_ existing order, rather than _generate_ an order.

3. In many cases "да + perfective verb" sounds much better than "да + imperfective verb".
"Пусть живёт твоя бабушка ещё 50 лет".
"Да проживёт твоя бабушка ещё 50 лет".

4. Though I agree with Maroseika about "да" usually placed at the head of the sentence, sometimes this rule can be relaxed.
"Рождённый ползать - да полетит".
"Бродяга Насреддин, да оближут шакалы его кости, обманул меня".


----------



## Vadim K

igusarov said:


> "Да" must be placed directly before the verb. Any word (save negation particle) inserted between them would break the pattern.



I am not sure that it is always the case.

_Да ему на все плевать!
Да на себя посмотри!
Да что-ты ко мне пристал!
Да там еще конь не валялся!_


----------



## Rosett

igusarov said:


> Expressions like "да пошёл ты к чёрту" are orders, of course. But so is simple "пошёл ты к чёрту" without "да". Hence the role of "да" here is to _intensify_ existing order, rather than _generate_ an order.


Without "да", this imperative form becomes colloquial and without appeal, but it derives from the full "да + past" imperative pattern.
"Упал - отжался!"
"Встал и убрался в комнате!"
"Быстро доел и помыл посуду!"


----------



## igusarov

Vadim K said:


> I am not sure that it is always the case.
> 
> _Да ему на все плевать!
> Да на себя посмотри!
> Да что-ты ко мне пристал!
> Да там еще конь не валялся!_


Oh, I was assuming the context where "да" is used in the sense "пусть" to generate an imperative predicate. That's what Encolpius was asking about...
If used as emotional intensifier (as in your examples; and that's a different context), "да" is not tied to a verb, of course. It can be placed before the words you want intensified: subject, adjective, adverbial.

Edit: When in doubt, try taking out "да". If the overall meaning of the sentense remains - "да" is an intensifier. If the meaning is lost - "да" is the key part of imperative predicate.


----------



## Vadim K

igusarov said:


> Oh, I was assuming the context where "да" is used in the sense "пусть" to generate an imperative predicate. That's what Encolpius was asking about...
> If used as emotional intensifier (as in your examples; and that's a different context), "да" is not tied to a verb, of course. It can be placed before the words you want intensified: subject, adjective, adverbial.
> 
> Edit: When in doubt, try taking out "да". If the overall meaning of the sentense remains - "да" is an intensifier. If the meaning is lost - "да" is the key part of imperative predicate.



Ok, thank you. Now I've got the point.


----------

